
Cloudflare removed wildcard SSL in all plans except Enterprise - js4ever
I just noticed that cloudflare have removed wildcard SSL support on all plans except the enterprise plan (starting at $3K+&#x2F;month)<p>This feature have dissapeared overnight, no warning, nothing.<p>It doesn&#x27;t feel right to change the available features of a plan without any warning or consent. It&#x27;s kind of hard for me to go from $20 plan to $3000&#x2F;month, it make no sense ...
======
detaro
I'm fairly sure I looked into this early last year and they did back then also
say that wildcard proxying is only available for enterprise plans?

~~~
js4ever
Strange, I was using this feature few weeks ago, I still have some wildcard
records with ssl proxy activated but I can't edit them now without disabling
the ssl proxy and break all my setup ...

~~~
detaro
Weird. I found a few forum threads from last year saying it isn't supported,
e.g. [https://community.cloudflare.com/t/support-for-wildcard-
doma...](https://community.cloudflare.com/t/support-for-wildcard-domain-name-
and-wildcard-ssl/104494/2)

Might be worth reaching out to support and see if they can suggest something.
Even if they didn't intend for it to work, it now suddenly breaking is kinda
bad.

